# Hệ thống Điện > VFD - biến tần >  Cách điều khiển máy bơm nước bằng biến tần

## khoapro

Xin chào các bác,

Cho em hỏi là có cách nào để sử dụng biến tần điều khiển máy bơm nước làm mát spindle không? Mục địch là để mỗi khi spindle chạy thì bơm nước cũng tự động chạy và khi spindle tắt thì bơm nước cũng tự động tắt.

Chứ em thấy mỗi lần chạy hoặc tắt spindle thì phải mở tắt máy bơm nước, như vậy thì thủ công quá. Nhiều khi quên tắt mở máy bơm nước thì cũng hỏng.

Các bác nào biết, chỉ em với nhé! Em cảm ơn!

----------


## sieunhim

em hóng vụ này

----------


## nhatson

> Xin chào các bác,
> 
> Cho em hỏi là có cách nào để sử dụng biến tần điều khiển máy bơm nước làm mát spindle không? Mục địch là để mỗi khi spindle chạy thì bơm nước cũng tự động chạy và khi spindle tắt thì bơm nước cũng tự động tắt.
> 
> Chứ em thấy mỗi lần chạy hoặc tắt spindle thì phải mở tắt máy bơm nước, như vậy thì thủ công quá. Nhiều khi quên tắt mở máy bơm nước thì cũng hỏng.
> 
> Các bác nào biết, chỉ em với nhé! Em cảm ơn!


bt thường có cái relay output, chinh lai trong parrameter khi run đóng relay> kéo ssr > kéo motor bơm

xài mach3 thì có output coolant foodlant có thể dùng cái output đó để đóng mờ  motor bơm

----------

khoapro

----------


## hung1706

Vấn đề của bác là cái công tắc on/off cho cái máy bơm nước đặt quá xa tầm tay  :Big Grin: . 
Em thì khuyên bác nên để các công tắc gần nhau như bơm tưới nguội, bơm giải nhiệt, quạt hút bụi,...vv trên cùng 1 chỗ gần máy tính hoặc trên panel điều khiển. 
Muốn cho chạy cái nào chỉ việc búng tay 1 phát là xong  :Big Grin:

----------

khoapro

----------


## khoapro

Cảm ơn các bác,

Em thì xài BOB MK1. Để em mò thử xem

----------


## hung1706

Bác chủ lưu ý là sau khi Spindle chạy xong, mặc dù không chạy nhưng lõi vẫn còn nóng, bác nên cho làm mát thêm 1 tgian nữa nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ona

> Cảm ơn các bác,
> 
> Em thì xài BOB MK1. Để em mò thử xem


BOB MK1 có 3 port để điều khiển biến tần: 
-ON/OFF
-CW/CCW
-Speed
Mà biến tần thì luôn mở khi bật máy rồi, nên không cần dùng port ON/OFF để tắt mở biến tần. Vì vậy dùng port ON/OFF đó để điều khiển đóng mở bơm nước (chọn port trong setting)

----------


## solero

Biến tần hãng nào vậy? nếu là LS-iC5 thì xem ở đây nhé: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/95...5-vao-NcStudio

----------


## ktshung

Bác đấu cái máy bơm vào sau attomat tổng, nhấn nút bật tủ điên là máy bơm chạy cho khoẻ chứ nó có tốn bao nhiêu đâu mà suy nghĩ cho nó mệt

----------


## solero

Dùng luôn relay trên biến tần cho pro.

----------


## Mạch Việt

@khoapro, chắc có rất nhiều cách nhé bác, nhưng em nghĩ đơn giản để "an toàn" thì biến tấn cứ "có điện" là bơm nước phải chạy rồi  :Big Grin: 
Bác đầu 2 dây bơm vào 2 dây pha điện vào của biến tần là ok mà đâu cần đắn đó  :Big Grin: 
Còn kích biến tần thì bác có thể dùng khởi, kích khởi, khởi mới đóng điện cho biến tần  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> @khoapro, chắc có rất nhiều cách nhé bác, nhưng em nghĩ đơn giản để "an toàn" thì biến tấn cứ "có điện" là bơm nước phải chạy rồi 
> Bác đầu 2 dây bơm vào 2 dây pha điện vào của biến tần là ok mà đâu cần đắn đó 
> Còn kích biến tần thì bác có thể dùng khởi, kích khởi, khởi mới đóng điện cho biến tần


chu thear muốn khi spindle chạy thì mới chạy bơm làm mát
câu chung dây s[indle on vô 1 con ssr rồi kéo motor bơm là okeis nhất

----------


## Mạch Việt

> chu thear muốn khi spindle chạy thì mới chạy bơm làm mát
> câu chung dây s[indle on vô 1 con ssr rồi kéo motor bơm là okeis nhất


thì em cũng biết chủ thớt muốn spindle chạy thì bôm mới chạy, nhưng theo em thì cứ biến tần có điện là bơm chạy làm mát cho spindle là an toàn hơn.  :Big Grin:

----------


## saudau

Mần gì cho phức tạp vậy? Trên bob có cái role, dùng nó đóng ngắt cho 100 cái role khác (mỗi thiết bị cho 1 cái role, biến tần cũng vậy). Một số biến tần có ngõ ra 24V gì đó cho quạt, thuờng có mạch trễ cho quạt, thay vì chạy quạt thì lấy nó kích role  thế là bơm nuớc sẽ tiếp tục chạy thêm mọit khoảng thời gian (chỉnh  thời gian trễ trên biến tần)

----------

mr.fun

----------


## thucncvt

Mấy bác sao chứ Em  có 2 con máy đục dùng chung có 1 cái bơm nước làm mát thôi ,một trong 2 máy làm đục việc thì bơm làm việc ,cả 2 tực động tắt thì bơm nghỉ 
 cái này chế quá đơn giản mà

----------


## GOHOME

Mắc thêm một cái relay ( cuộn coil ) song song  với relay trên bob .

----------


## saudau

Mấy bác cứ lên hshop.vn có nhiều loại modul role đó, hú nó một cái là hàng nằm ngay truớc cửa nhà cho phẻ.

----------


## sieunhim

Mấy thằng gà như e với bác thớt (lại vơ đũa cả bó roài) ko rành về điện nên hóng các bác, có hỏi thế mới thấy nhiều kiểu nhờ các bác chỉ, tks all

----------


## suu_tam

Trong biến tần thường có 3 chân relay ABC là 2 cặp thường đóng và thường mở.
Và được tùy chọn tác dụng trong setup ví dụ khi max rate, khi lỗi,...

Trước em dùng luôn cái đó để đóng mạch điện cho điện máy bơm nhưng con máy sau này bên Đông Phương dùng rơ le đó để đóng vào limit khi biến tần báo lỗi, nên em lấy chân đóng spindler của card V5 để đóng rơ le cấp điện cho máy bơm.

----------


## suu_tam

> @khoapro, chắc có rất nhiều cách nhé bác, nhưng em nghĩ đơn giản để "an toàn" thì biến tấn cứ "có điện" là bơm nước phải chạy rồi 
> Bác đầu 2 dây bơm vào 2 dây pha điện vào của biến tần là ok mà đâu cần đắn đó 
> Còn kích biến tần thì bác có thể dùng khởi, kích khởi, khởi mới đóng điện cho biến tần


Đầu ra của biến tần nó 400hz ạ. Mà cái máy bơm chỉ dùng có 50hz thôi.

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Đầu ra của biến tần nó 400hz ạ. Mà cái máy bơm chỉ dùng có 50hz thôi.


đấu với đầu vào của biến tần nhé, ko phải đầu ra.

----------


## nhatson

> đấu với đầu vào của biến tần nhé, ko phải đầu ra.


cụ siu tam vẫn đang nghĩ là cụ chỉ cụ ấy , bơm chạy khi spindle chạy đấy ạh
b.r

----------


## suu_tam

> cụ siu tam vẫn đang nghĩ là cụ chỉ cụ ấy , bơm chạy khi spindle chạy đấy ạh
> b.r


Máy bọn em để điện 24/7 trừ khi nào mất điện phải chịu, nếu thế thì chết máy bơm.
Vì nhiều khi máy chạy xong mình còn phải thay phôi hoặc xong giữa đêm khi mình đã đi ngủ,...

----------


## nhatson

> Máy bọn em để điện 24/7 trừ khi nào mất điện phải chịu, nếu thế thì chết máy bơm.
> Vì nhiều khi máy chạy xong mình còn phải thay phôi hoặc xong giữa đêm khi mình đã đi ngủ,...


ko biết cụ dùng bơm gì chứ em dùng ap3500, 2 3 năm cũng ko hỏng, chưa cháy con nào, chẳng may thông spindle nghẹt, thùng nước nhiễm hóa chất gây gãy cái cánh  thôi

ko bết cụ dùng controller gì, có dùng collant ko? nếu có thì câu vào chân coolant hoặc foodlant
mở biến tần chắc chắn có 1 chân RUN, câu song song vào con SSR là giải pháp đúng như nguyện vọng của cụ nhất

----------


## GORLAK

Chi cực trời, câu bơm vô nguồn sau lọc luôn, bật máy là bật bơm, nhiều ctac quên 1 phát là xịt luôn spindle.

----------

